# need help with my baby brb



## striker1991 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi I have just come home from work and after washing up I took my brazilian rainbow boa (11/09/2013) out for her nightly half hour to keep her from getting nippy. Upon taking her out I noticed something looked out of place. From looking closely I found by baby girl has a small gash on her neck. I taken her to a friend of mine who has seen and done most things within her life of being a snake lady. My friend had a look and said she does not need veterinary treatment unless infection is seen. I have put her into a rub with a water bowl, a hide and on kitchen paper. I am just looking for further advice as I would like to know more than I will ever need. The gash in question is a few cm long on her side/under scales, just behind her head. It has lifted about 6 scales and gone down to flesh. There is no blood and the wound is clean. I am keeping close obbs on her as is my other half(shes a vet but not a reptile special) as she has some higher understanding than others around me. 
Ps is there anything I could do to decrease the chances of infection and what to look out for both pros and cons. 
Pps sorry if its long winded I just wanted to give as much information I know.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Thatstink (Nov 26, 2013)

If the cut isn't bad enough to need vet treatment it should heal ok with a problem. just keep an eye on it. I would put more thought into finding how it managed to get cut and remove the object to prevent future problems.


----------



## striker1991 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have been through the tank with a fine tooth comb and cant find anything. But I did see sharp edges on her clay hide (of which are now sanded to a very smooth flat surface. The wound its self looks as it should heal back to normal (plus scar) but the thing that is bothering me is that I am unsure on what I am looking for on first sings of healing/infection. 
Thank you for your quick reply.
Ps I checked on her before I left for work and she is back up to mischief in her rub. So I dont think its bothering her.


----------



## Thatstink (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok i assume we are talking very minor cut as you there is no blood. wash with warm soap water anti bac soap if you have it. then very mild iodine solution. if you don't have iodine an anti bac cream Will do just as you would a children's graze. 

I also assume its not a rodent bite ? As this Will mean more chance of infection. 

You also posted in wrong forum so i have asked a mod to move your post.


----------



## striker1991 (Mar 18, 2014)

Its a minor injury as such but its on a baby that is as thick as my index finger. There was no dirt in it and I washed with distilled water. No its not to do with feed as all mine are on frozen. I have been told to give her her sphagnum box back as it contains good bacteria which could help. What would your thoughts be on that? 
Thank you. New to posting. Use this site to do research on bits and bobs but everything is normally covered. So thanks once again


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Get some makuna honey, and put it on, this will help it heal as well as cut the risk of any infection.


----------



## striker1991 (Mar 18, 2014)

All is looking fine now. I have been givin hibiscrub from my local vets. Told to use it to clean her rub and dilute it and use a drop it over the wound to help keep bacteria out. The wound is looking good now. Its clean and knitting back together (its amazing how quick they heal). Many thanks to those who replied and help put my mind at ease.


----------

